# Sendmail mit tls am Smarthost authentifizieren



## GalaxyWarrior (15. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe eine Sendmail installation die einen Smarthostverwenden soll.
Der Smarthost benötigt eine authentifizierung für smtp.
Es handelt sich um einen Posftix mit TLS und SSL support, wobei alles was nicht mind. TLS verwendet abgewiesen wird.

Ich habe die sendmail.mc wie folgt verändert:


```
define(`SMART_HOST',`mail.tld.com')dnl
define(`RELAY_MAILER',`esmtp')dnl
TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 LOGIN')dnl
define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 LOGIN')dnl
FEATURE(`authinfo',`hash -o /etc/mail/client-info.db')dnl
```

In der client-info steht:

```
AuthInfo:mail.tld.com "U:user" "I:user@tld.com" "P:password" "M:PLAIN"
```

Daraus mit 
	
	
	



```
makemap hash client-info < client-info
```
 die client-info.db erstellt.

Wenn sendmail nun eine Nachricht versendet bekomme ich im log Folgendes


```
Jan 26 10:44:21 proxy-dmz sm-mta[18068]: AUTH=client, relay=mail.tld.com., temporary failure, connection abort
Jan 26 10:44:21 proxy-dmz sm-mta[18068]: o0Q9h5Ze018026: to=name@somemail.tld, delay=00:00:40, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=120034, relay=mail.tld.com. [78.46.223.82], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Temporary AUTH failure
```

Had jemand ne Idee dazu?

Ich habe auch verschiedene Informationen über den benötigten Inhalt der auth Datei gefunden, wobei keine Funktioniert hat.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

